# laptop



## Scott (Jun 2, 2008)

I am looking for an *inexpensive* windows laptop with wireless. Any recommendations or brands to avoid? How is Acer? Thanks


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 2, 2008)

Acer is OK. I prefer Toshiba or HP. You can get one with a very good configuration for about $500.


----------



## jogri17 (Jun 2, 2008)

I do prefer my MacBook  Now with Beta testing I can run logos.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 2, 2008)

jogri17 said:


> I do prefer my MacBook  Now with Beta testing I can run logos.



he said *inexpensive.*


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 2, 2008)

I purchased an Acer for my youngest for about $500. It has 160 GB and works great! I personally use an HP Pavilion dv2500 which was also pretty cheap ($800). But, I wanted 250 GB and 3 GB memory.


----------



## danmpem (Jun 2, 2008)

I purchased my Acer for $350 at Circuit City, though I do not recommend anyone do that again. Acer does not provide technical support for its computer (it claims it does, but trust me, the company does NOT follow through). So, the only support you get is from the extended warranty you buy through Circuit City. It's great and everything; I mean, your laptop is covered no matter what happens to it (dropped, drink spills, dog urinates on it, etc)...but for minor problems, it's only when CC feels like it's convinient to fix the computer. That's where the need for on the phone tech support comes in. If you have a computer company that gives support for the hardware AND operating system, then you'll get along great. I just helped one of my clients purchase a Dell Inspiron for $500. It had an AMD Athlon 64x2 Processor, 3 GB RAM, big video card, and DVD+/- RW. It was an all around great machine. I highly recommend going with Dell. Wonderful tech support, good hardware - it's exactly what someone who is looking for a good, inexpensive laptop needs.


----------



## Scott (Jun 2, 2008)

Which would be better:

TOSHIBA Satellite Laptop 

or 

Compaq - Presario Laptop with Intel® Pentium® Dual-Core Processor T2370


----------



## Broadus (Jun 2, 2008)

I've seen some great deals on HP dv6xxxt series notebooks lately with 3GB RAM. Unless I'm mistaken, I've seen some under $800. I have had a dv6000t model since February '07 and have been very satisfied, and it replaced an HP which I had for four years with no issues.

Bill


----------



## Devin (Jun 2, 2008)

All I can vouch for is Compaq, because it's all I have (Model V2000). However, I have had no problems with it at all and have enjoyed using it.


----------



## danmpem (Jun 3, 2008)

Scott said:


> Which would be better:
> 
> TOSHIBA Satellite Laptop
> 
> ...



Each has only 1 GB of RAM, so you will not be able to run Vista, even though they both come with it pre-installed.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Jun 3, 2008)

I tend to get a new laptop about every 2-3 years. My favorite has been Compaq. I would never recommend anyone get a Gateway. I have had a lot of problems with mine.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 3, 2008)

RAM is dirt cheap. Get the specs otherwise, and then just upgrade the RAM. (Better if you pay for less initially in a notebook, since you'll likely replace all the original RAM.

Here's just one example of a place to get 4GB for about $75:
Newegg.com - Laptop RAM, Laptop Memory, Laptop RAM Upgrade, Notebook Memory, Laptop Memory Upgrade

Here is also a Toshiba with 2GB for $500:
Toshiba - Satellite Laptop with AMD Turion 64 X2 Dual-Core Mobile Technology TL-60 - Onyx Blue Metallic - A215-S5837


----------

